# Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. November 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

					Einmal im Jahr veranstaltet Amazon einen Cyber Monday. Dabei gibt es vom 23. bis 30. November viele Produkte zum Top-Preis. Einen Nachteil hat die Sache: Gute Angebote können blitzschnell ausverkauft sein. Daher haben wir die besten Angebote des heutigen Tages schon mal aufgelistet, damit Sie keine guten Schnäppchen verpassen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*


----------



## Vily (23. November 2013)

Danke  euch! Werde mir dann mal Bordedrlands 2 holen wenns wirklich günstig ist .


----------



## SpatteL (23. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Bordedrlands 2(nicht GOTY) gab es vor ein paar Tagen erst bei greenmangaming.com mit 75% Rabatt für 7,50€

Ich beobachte mal die Elder Scrolls Anthology bzw. die Skyrim Legendary Editio.


----------



## TheLax (23. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

118€ für die SSD.....lächerlich


----------



## BabaYaga (24. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*



Vily schrieb:


> Danke  euch! Werde mir dann mal Bordedrlands 2 holen wenns wirklich günstig ist .


 
Das wird dir doch auf Steam fast jedes Monat mal sprichwörtlich hinterhergeworfen


----------



## MyArt (24. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*



TheLax schrieb:


> 118€ für die SSD.....lächerlich


 
Wie kommst du denn da drauf?


----------



## Gast1655586602 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Also dieses Jahr ist der Cyber "Monday" (anm. an Redaktion: Bitte ändern!) nichts besonderes. Ich habe mich durch alle Artikel durchgeklickt und nichts sonderlich interessantes gefunden. Der Großteil der Artikel kommt aus Haushalt und Bekleidung. Das sind die Kategorien, in denen Amazon sowieso die höchsten Rabatte auch ohne Aktion gibt. 

Wieder einmal enttäuschend!
-Die wenigen interessanten Artikel sind wieder einmal kaum reduziert.... einfach schade!


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Ich hab mich rießig darüber gefreut die Kaspersky Internet Security (3 Lizenzen) um 29€ bekommen zu haben.
Nach ~2min war die ausverkauft


----------



## Regza (24. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Mal ungeachtet vom Rabatt, taugt die Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500 GB was , oder gibt es da deutlich bessere?


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Die ist super, da kannst du nichts falsch machen.
Ich befürchte nur das die extrem schnell ausverkauft sein wird.


----------



## Voyager10 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Ja weil die User nur auf die Fake Rabatt Prozente schauen , aktuell ist die 500GB SSD ab 278 zu haben im anderen Laden , ich vermute bei Amazon wird die knapp darunter liegen und trotzdem steht da ein dickes fettes 30% Rabbatt dahinter ... 
Alles Betrug mit der UVP Masche..


----------



## freakyd84 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Knapp 240 Euro hat sie gekostet. Konnte mir eine holen. Nach ein paar Sekunden zu 100% reserviert, voll krank


----------



## hauptmann25 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*



freakyd84 schrieb:


> Knapp 240 Euro hat sie gekostet. Konnte mir eine holen. Nach ein paar Sekunden zu 100% reserviert, voll krank


 Hab mir auch eine geholt aber bis zur letzten Sekunde gewartet um den Kauf abzuschliessen da ich am verzweifeln war ob ich sie nun holen soll oder nicht. Zur Zeit brauchte ich sie ja noch nicht aber im Jänner/Februar will ich mir mal nen PC zusammenstellen, und ich hab mich gefragt ob ich nicht noch warten soll. Aber ich glaube kaum dass es bis dahin wirklich billiger als  die 240€ wird, also habe ich zugegriffen.


----------



## Bash0r (24. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*



hauptmann25 schrieb:


> Hab mir auch eine geholt aber bis zur letzten Sekunde gewartet um den Kauf abzuschliessen da ich am verzweifeln war ob ich sie nun holen soll oder nicht. Zur Zeit brauchte ich sie ja noch nicht aber im Jänner/Februar will ich mir mal nen PC zusammenstellen, und ich hab mich gefragt ob ich nicht noch warten soll. Aber ich glaube kaum dass es bis dahin wirklich billiger als  die 240€ wird, also habe ich zugegriffen.


 
Dito, habe mir auch eine geholt. Hatte diese bisher nirgends billiger gefunden.


----------



## MyArt (24. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Naja 25€ sind jetzt nicht die Mega Ersparnis


----------



## G0NZ0 (24. November 2013)

freakyd84 schrieb:


> Knapp 240 Euro hat sie gekostet. Konnte mir eine holen. Nach ein paar Sekunden zu 100% reserviert, voll krank



Ich hab auch eine, ganz schnell beim Start geklickt


----------



## hauptmann25 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*



Travel schrieb:


> Naja 25€ sind jetzt nicht die Mega Ersparnis


 Du meinst wohl 40€ außer du kaufst irgendeine Mushkin SSD


----------



## Steff456 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Ich habe auch gezögert und sie letztendlich nicht genommen. Ich habe derzeit eine 256GB verbaut und die reicht mir eigentlich. Sollte ich irgendwann in ein oder zwei Jahren ein Upgrade planen, wird der Preis sicher schon unter 200 gefallen sein.


----------



## Jyreth (25. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Ui Hoffentlich bekomme ich eine WiiU ab :o


----------



## marvinj (25. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Mal gucken ob die Roccat Kone gut im Preis runter geht. Anosnten kauf ich sie mir woanders


----------



## Lotto (25. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Also ich kann ja verstehen, dass dort Angebote innerhalb von  ein paar Sekunden weg gehen, aber unter 1 Sekunde? Wie soll das gehen? Ich seh den Timer rückwärts laufen... 00:01... und zack schon kommt "100% Reserviert". 

Und das bei allen wirklich interessanten Angeboten, der Rest interessiert mich kaum. 

Oh man, hab mal gerade im amazon Forum gelesen...da gibts tatsächlich Leute die krank machen um da am Cyber-Monday bei amazon zu shoppen. Was ne geile Lebenseinstellung, zum Glück hat die nicht jeder, sonst würd es unserem Land nicht so gut gehen.


----------



## Gadteman (25. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Aha, ihr seid also die ganzen 100% Verursacher 
Lustigerweise hatte ich beim Start zur Evo500 auch den "Effekt" das nahezu 100% in nicht einmal 20 Sekunden? erreicht wurden  Einfach auf die Warteliste gesetzt und voila der Zufall hat geholfen. Ein definitiv gutes Angebot. So kann ich meine Force3 120GB evtl. in Rente schicken bzw. bei den Schwiegereltern für etwas Speed sorgen. Aber dafür Krank machen und das auch irgendwo noch erzählen? Das muss dann jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen...


----------



## hauptmann25 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Naja die WiiU hat es für 260€ gegeben. Nicht gerade ne gute Aktion, vor allem wenn man nicht wirklich scharf darafu ist. Für 230 oder weniger hätte ich sie mir geholt, so hole ich sie mir erst später wenn es wirklich Games gibt die ich unbedingt haben will oder eben gar nicht.


----------



## marvinj (26. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Die Angebote hauen mich jetzt nicht wirklich vom Stuhl, da find ich woanders z.T. billigere Angebote


----------



## merhuett (26. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Ich warte darauf das die Herr der ringe box eventuell für 35 ~ zu haben ist :o


----------



## Joselman (26. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Heute kommt eine Crucial M500 mit 480 GB. Mal sehen wo der Preis liegt und ob ich dann auch Glück habe. 

Edit: 233,-€ sofort Warteliste...


----------



## Mystik (26. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*



Joselman schrieb:


> Heute kommt eine Crucial M500 mit 480 GB. Mal sehen wo der Preis liegt und ob ich dann auch Glück habe.
> 
> Edit: 233,-€ sofort Warteliste...


 
naja, bei zackzack.de gibs sie billiger und noch verfügar


----------



## Kusarr (26. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

yeah Battlefield 4 abgestaubt, meega 

nur hoffen, dass auch genug gepatched wurde bis ichs dann am Fr hab. 
War auf Warteliste, hatte mega glück ^^

Nur die 5€ Versand wegen ohne Altersfreigabe sin weng doof


----------



## DannyL (28. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Hab gestern bei der Zx zugeschlagen, durch den mir vorliegenden Geschenkgutschein hab ich nur 89 Euro bezahlt, nett.


----------



## Kondar (29. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*



Kusarr schrieb:


> yeah Battlefield 4 abgestaubt, meega
> 
> nur hoffen, dass auch genug gepatched wurde bis ichs dann am Fr hab.
> War auf Warteliste, hatte mega glück ^^
> ...


 
Fand ich zu teuer da die normale Version bei Amazon schon ~35€ kostet. (Key für Origin)


----------



## Arvanor (30. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Ich habe sage und schreibe einmal was in diesem Sale gekauft und zwar die 5.Staffel von Star Wars the Clone Wars aber sonst war da nichts, was sich für mich gelohnt hätte.


----------



## Nils_93 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Was ist eigentlich dieses Monady von dem hier die ganze Zeit die Rede ist?


----------



## kadney (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Insgesamt kann ich den Hype um diesen "Black Friday Sale" nicht verstehen. Soo super war der Großteil der Angebote jetzt auch wieder nicht.. Hatte auf eine günstige SSD gehofft, wurde aber enttäuscht..


----------



## kine (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monady: Die Angebote für Samstag im Überblick [Anzeige]*

ich hab da zugeschlagen hab nen usb 3,0 mit 23 gb von meiner wunschlitste streichen können also ich finds gut


----------

